# Moving to the States.



## hannahlou (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We are a british family that would love to move to the USA. I am currently working as an Unqualified teacher at a primary school and complete my degree in nine months. My husband owns his own company in the engineering business. We have two children 11 and 7. Would we have any chance at all of being accepted to move to the USA or not. Any advice would be fantastic.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Normally in your position I’d imagine you might be able to target either an H1B or an O1 visa however they both require that you can demonstrate that you fill a need that cannot be filled by a permanent resident or citizen here. In addition both require sponsorship by a US business and are subject to quotas (the H1B is probably already oversubscribed for this year).

If your husband has an opportunity to invest and branch his business out over here then that may allow you to pursue an E2 visa – however you’d need to make an investment of at least $150,000.

What sort of degree are you studying for and does your hubby have any similar qualifications (or years of experience)?


----------



## hannahlou (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,

I will have an Honors degree in education. My Husband has an HND but has been in the engineering business for the past 18 years.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The problem you may run up against is that in the US teacher licensing is controlled by the states. As with most licensed professions, each state has its own requirements - and in most states, you have a certain period of time in which to complete a masters degree in education while you are doing your first few years of teaching.

If your husband is interested in either expanding his business to the US or just moving it over, you'd probably have a reasonable shot at a green card (though it would hardly be a quick process). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi all, I'm 24 years old and been thinking hard about migrating to the US as the UK is starting to become a expensive place to live. I've been seriously been thinking about it very hard and would like to move this Summer or next year. 

The thing is I have no idea how to go about it. I've got a degree in Business and Computing. With the US being so big and each state feeling like a different country I don't know where is the place to find work in the business/Computing field. Any information on how to go about how to get a company to sponsor you and green card etc would be most appreciated!

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Steve,

Given your degree you should be able to pursue an H1-B visa. However these are capped each year at 65,000 and as far as I'm aware the 2008 limit has already been reached. That said there's still a good chance you could get one for 2009 given your qualifications. The H1-B is sponsored by an employer here - they will pay the visa costs etc. but inevitably the benefit for them is they get to pay you a lower wage than domestic hires.

As for looking for jobs you might want to start by doing a Google search for h1b Jobs and see what pops up.

I guess I was lucky - years back I got a postcard through the mail offering jobs in the US - only took one 30 minute telephone interview and I was hired - despite me not being available for 9 months (I'd just started a 9 month contract in London at the time). I didn't even have a degree - they took me in based on my years of experience.

As for a Green Card, those babies are much much harder to come to and you'd need to work your way to one whilst you're here on the H-1B.

Please be advised though the the H-1B is fixed to the sponsoring employer. Technically speaking the moment you leave the job you're meant to return back to dear old blighty.

Hope this all helps!


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes this information certainly helps thanks. So basically in order to work in the US it would be best to apply for a H1B VISA instead of a green card. So do many Brits get sponsorship deals from US companies?


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> So basically in order to work in the US it would be best to apply for a H1B VISA instead of a green card.


To be 100% blunt, you have no chance of gaining a green card whilst still in the UK unless you find yourself a good American girl to marry!

I'm unsure what effect China's having on the overall market - back in my day (listen to me!) in the late 90's I was in competition with folks from India; but I certainly think you've got a good shot at it, yes. Once you're here you can then begin to work on the longest and most tortuous part of the process - the Green Card.

The process can be long and painful but ultimately rewarding. Although I'm still very much a English Rose I have to say I absolutely love living out here.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Back in the late 90's, during the run-up to Y2K, there was a special law passed that provided for a huge number of visas for anyone in IT. However, when Y2K was over, and the economy/stock market crashed, the law was not renewed.

As far as teaching goes, another problem is that teachers are government employees, and governments are usually legally prevented from sponsoring immigrants. They can only hire people who have already obtained a visa that allows them to work.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Rachel i'm curious to find out where in the US your living right now? and in your opinion where is the best place to find job opportunities in the business/computing field?

Steve


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Steve,

That's a rather loaded question I'm afraid. The reason is that different areas seem to target different skill sets and also have vastly different salaries and cost of living.

I used to be an Informix DBA and found there was quite a bit of Informix work in both Texas and the West Coast. However here in Cincinnati it was pretty much of a non-entity) Hence the reason why I moved on to be a Sql Server DBA and MOSS Guru!).

Up in the Pacific Northwest I understand that Oracle, Sql and Open Source is quite the thing but the area's not the cheapest.

Atlanta's got a reputation on being an all round technological hot bed but it's a very humid climate and tough for us Brits to get used to <giggle>.

Obviously you've got New York but it's wonderfully expensive and hard to get around.

And the list goes on...

What I'm really saying here is that it comes down to personal choice. When I came out on my H-1B it was for a company in Dallas which was ideal for me since I'd been there before on business for a totally different company a couple of years previously and so knew the area very well. Then they shipped me off to San Fransisco which I just loved and there were opportunities coming out the yazoo at the time (not so much now).

So, for starters let me ask you a question; what work skills do you have that complement your degree and what sort of climate are you looking to live in? The Pacific Northwest is very wet, Chicago can get downright snowed in on occasions, as can New York. Georgia can be a very humid area and prone to tornadoes and bad thunderstorms, San Fransisco's still waiting for the next earthquake.

If your sole aim is just to get out to Uncle Sam's country then doing that Google search would probably be a good way to start.

For me, Cincinnati's not ideal but it does has a pretty low cost of living ($150,000 for a decent comfortable house and rents in the ~$700-$1,200 per month range), has an OK climate and above average salaries for the cost of living sums.


----------



## biswell (Mar 11, 2008)

*Driving in the US*

I am a retired Brit wanting to spend some time in Florida

Can I get a 6month visa to do this ?

Can I buy a US car and obtain insurance to save on hire car charges ?

I am considering also possible emigration has any retired Brit done this recently ?

please advise... many thanks 
a. biswell


----------

